# Nuevo II - anybody got one?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We are very pleased with ours (I think) though this weather has stopped us using it yet! :evil:

The lighting seems a bit inadequate however, with the main LED "mood" striplights being reminiscent of the famous Toc H variety!! 8O 8O

(Youngsters >> See here <<)

Anybody like to comment (_on the dim Nuevo lights - not Toc H _ :roll: ), or better still, has anyone found a remedy?

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry I can't help Dave but...........

"Dim as a Toc H Lamp"

How many years since I heard that one :lol: 

Hope you get to use it soon.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Great expression and good to hear someone else using it.

As a youngster growing up in Northampton, I remember often walking past the Toc H Club and wondering if it was really dark in there. :? 

Wonder if there are any Toc H Clubs around these days?


----------

